# iTouch 3G (MC008LL), ver 4.2.1 and Jailbreak



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone point me to very straight forward, direct/simple jailbreak instructions for an iTouch 3G if it's available for version 4.2.1?

Thanks,
Juanita


----------

